# ○ The Authentic Ðensity of Brazilian Cities •



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi, I wanna share some pics of dense brazilian cities, many unkown
comment, PLEEEEASE! :nuts:



*São Paulo*
Pop.: Municipality 11,037,593 (1st of Brazil) 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/primevision/2568607302/ 









_Tchelllo / SSC Brasil
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1155733&page=5_



*Ribeirão Preto*
Pop.: 563.107









Forista TIGER-38




*Rio de Janeiro*
Pop. 7 million

















_http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=229724_




*Balneário Camboriú*
Pop. 92,000









_SSC Brasil / http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=13009971_



*Santos*
Pop. 500,000









_http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559691&page=5_



*Curitiba*
Pop. 1,8 million









http://www.regionalimoveis.com.br/tabid/2721/Default.aspx









_Thomas Koch- Panoramio_



*Fortaleza*
Pop. 2,5 million










http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?p=4857711



*Recife*
Pop. 1,5 million









_Site Barrio de Cuba_









_http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=563800_



*Porto Alegre*
pop. 1,4 million










_Latino Hunk - Photobucket
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=583368_









_Latino Hunk - Photobucket_



*Presidente Prudente*
Pop.: 207,000









Marsachetti - Panoramio



*Maringá*
Pop. 350,00









http://laurobarbosa.com/?p=1055

















http://geografiaetal.blogspot.com/2010/05/maringa-63-anos.html



*Londrina*
Pop. 500,000









http://www.aiesec.org.br/site/escritorio/londrina/cidade/



*Campinas*
Pop. 1,2 million









www.flickr.com - braziliancities









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=211579&page=11


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

More pictures

Belo Horizonte
2 millions









Goiania
800,000










Vilha velha
500,000









Uberlandia
500,000


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice


----------



## leo_MG (May 26, 2010)

I liked  Very nice photos


----------



## FISCHERZIN (Jul 10, 2010)

awesome collection, keep posting


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those photos here and especially the aerial ones are indeed very nice, amazing :cheers:


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

^^ thank you


*Presidente Prudente*
Brasil
*Pop. 207.000*



















Urbano_Prudente / SSC Brasil










Urbano_Prudente / SSC Brasil










Urbano_Prudente / SSC Brasil





*Cascavel*
Brasil
*Pop. 296.000*









http://www.skyscraperlife.com/arqui...0-brasil-densidade-meu-thread-de-estreia.html




*Curitiba*
Brasil
*Pop. 1.8 Million*









http://www.skyscraperlife.com/arquitetura-e-discussoes-urbanas/540-brasil-densidade-meu-thread-de-estreia.html



*Juiz de Fora*
Brasil
*Pop.: 510.000*









http://www.skyscraperlife.com/arquitetura-e-discussoes-urbanas/540-brasil-densidade-meu-thread-de-estreia.html


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

except for rio all brazilian cities look hideous !


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

Your mamma is hideous, your little jealous bastard :bash:


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Pfeuffer
PLEASE !!!!!

stick your hand up your ass


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

.for.ce.br said:


> Your mamma is hideous, your little jealous bastard :bash:


you can insult me, but my mamma hno: this is childish


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

I miss Floripa, Blumenau, Joinville, Itapema... 
Great Thread LFellipe.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Put a pic of Presidente Prudente as a dense city and forget Belo Horizonte, Salvador, Uberlandia, Belém, is nonsense.


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

^^ Presidente Prudente is REALLY dense for 207.000 inhabitants.


João Pessoa
*Pop. 600.000*









ssc Brasil




Salvador
Pop. 3 million










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1213621&page=5
Duda Bairros









Duda Bairros at Flickr









Duda Bairros at Flickr



Barueri
Pop. 270.000









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1213621&page=8


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

* Salvador*



































Eduardo pinheiro


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

São Paulo, 
(Brasil) pob.: 11 milliones










http://thomaslockehobbs.com/2005/banespa.html




Belém 
(Amazônia, Brasil) pob.: 1.5 milliones










http://fabioromero.blogspot.com/2010/04/fotos-aereas-de-belem.html



Recife
Pob. 1.5 milliones









Caruarense/ssc Brasil



Florianópolis
Pob. 420.000









http://www.flickr.com/photos/soldon/...n/photostream


----------



## lfernand (May 28, 2008)

I dont see the point to show Brazilian cities here. Except for Christos Greece there are only brazilian comments here. I think we should ignore the international forums and keep only with the Foruns Brasileiros.

Acorda gente.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Most Brazilians live in the south/southeast, right? That would explain why for a country of 170 million people, and about the same size as the US, it has cities that are way more dense and with more high rises.
Florianópolis's density amazes me. For just 420,000 people it's got one hell of a skyline.


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

^^ Brazil has 190,000,000 inhabitants

Population in Brazil


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

there are so many beautiful cities in Brazil! :cheers:


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Marília city - countryside of São Paulo state - 450km from São Paulo city - 200k inhab.


(blue = São Paulo; red = Marília city)
credit: photo from wikipedia









credit: br_sozueira









credit: br_sozueira









credit: Ivan Evangelista Jr.









credit: Ivan Evangelista Jr.


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Porto Alegre city - Capital of Rio Grande do Sul state. 1M and 400k inhab. 

credit: image from wikipedia









credit: love_RS









credit: RS.leo









credit: RS.leo


----------

